# Somebody is 1 Major Away



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm just tickled and over the moon because we just got our first major and just need one more major to finish. All owner handled. And today esp, I was out there with a lot of big handlers from all over the country. It just feels too unreal. :laugh: And not only did we get the major win in boys, but we took the cross over too by going best of winners. 

I'll add the win pic when I get it. *tickled*


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

That’s great! Congrats!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Well done. Fantastic achievement..owner handled.....brilliant


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Awesome  congratulations!


----------



## Simba_Golden (Aug 31, 2017)

Wow! Congratulations! ?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So happy for you! Are you showing the whole weekend? Is this a Specialty ( so hard finding majors that aren't Specialties)? Can't wait to hear how you do the rest of the weekend!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

cubbysan said:


> So happy for you! Are you showing the whole weekend? Is this a Specialty ( so hard finding majors that aren't Specialties)? Can't wait to hear how you do the rest of the weekend!


We are showing the next couple days... majors both days. All breed.

I'm too superstitious to believe we can hit that home run multiple days this week LOL... I literally told a friend that for all I know we could get dumped the next 2 days. But we're going to make a try for it and see what happens.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow! Great job. So proud and excited for a fellow owner handler.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Woo Hoo!!!! Congrats to the 2 of you!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Congratulations! How exciting!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

NICE!!!!!! That is awesome!!! In Kalamazoo I assume? Who was the judge?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

K9-Design said:


> NICE!!!!!! That is awesome!!! In Kalamazoo I assume? Who was the judge?


Michael Faulkner.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

WOO HOO!!! That is awesome news!!! I just love seeing this  Congratulations! Owner Handled just blows me away!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you. Bertie truly is a very lovely boy! You do a great job with him.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Way to go Team Bertie!!!!! Congratulations. He is a gorgeous boy. Crossing fingers and paws for the next few shows.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of you and Bertie! This news made my day-- so VERY well deserved on both of your parts!

Can't wait to see the win pic!!!!!!


----------



## Golden2nh (Jan 4, 2016)

Congratulations!!! An owner handler win, esp. a Major is an awesome accomplishment!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Gotta add here, I just got some inspiration based on friends who got their CH with their golden boy on Sun. They had been hunting for that last major (and majors were tough to come by too) for a while and they finally got r done!!!! All owner handled.


----------



## Taylor Oliver (Jun 25, 2017)

Little late to the party... but yay for you and Bertie! Congratulations!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

-------:artydude:artydude:artydude-------


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Beautiful photo. This is so wonderful! Again, congratulations!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Huge congrats!! That’s awesome!!!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Wow! Congrats !!!


----------

